# Best online course for aptitude test



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @5park!

Why not just take a intro to algebra at Brookdale or OCC?

I'd call a counselor at either college depending on where you live and see what they can hook you up with.

MAECOM also used to have night classes around Monmouth County.

All you need is basic algebra down pat.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

I actually was thinking of taking algebra at OCC if I don't make the top 10. However, I think the class is filled now, so I'd have to wait until next year. 

The other option I thought of was going to OCVTS and doing their 2yr electrician program. I think I wouldn't be able to start an apprenticeship until I finish the school though. 

I know taking an algebra course at OCC and going to OCVTS would look really good on my application to the union.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I actually was thinking of taking algebra at OCC if I don't make the top 10. However, I think the class is filled now, so I'd have to wait until next year.
> 
> The other option I thought of was going to OCVTS and doing their 2yr electrician program. I think I wouldn't be able to start an apprenticeship until I finish the school though.
> 
> I know taking an algebra course at OCC and going to OCVTS would look really good on my application to the union.


I'll be real honest here, I have always thought the guys at 400 were a PIA and liked to hire relatives and such.

Take the classes you would like but apply to more than just 400.

Do you live close to Belmar/Wall?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Locals 269, 351, and 456 may not be too far from you. 

In NJ it's easier to commute south than north.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm in brick, IBEW 400 serves all of ocean and monmouth counties. That's enough commuting for me. However, I have a customer at work that comes in and was talking bad about IBEW 400, but I forget the specifics. He went to IBEW 164 for Telecommunications though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I'm in brick, IBEW 400 serves all of ocean and monmouth counties. That's enough commuting for me. However, I have a customer at work that comes in and was talking bad about IBEW 400, but I forget the specifics. He went to IBEW 164 for Telecommunications though.


Not all that long ago 400 had a bad rep for being a-holes.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

The guy who took my application and the people I've talked to at the union over the phone doesn't seem to be friendly. I know they don't want to answer my questions. I do live in jersey though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> The guy who took my application and the people I've talked to at the union over the phone doesn't seem to be friendly. I know they don't want to answer my questions. I do live in jersey though.



Attitude is everything!

They may have already picked the guys they want and ran the apps as a formality, hate to say that.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Attitude is everything!
> 
> They may have already picked the guys they want and ran the apps as a formality, hate to say that.


That's WAY too much ground truth.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Attitude is everything!
> 
> They may have already picked the guys they want and ran the apps as a formality, hate to say that.


I hope not. I could always send in my friend with a masters in accounting to get top 10. If he doesn't get an interview then I know it's rigged.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't know which to go with 

Introduction to Algebra I
MATH - 011
Credits: 3
Catalog Year: 2017
A course designed for those students who do not have the necessary background in basic algebra or are in need of a thorough review of basic algebra. Topics include: Operations with real numbers, solution of linear equations and linear inequalities with mathematical modeling of real life applications, graphing linear equations and inequalities, solving systems of linear equations with mathematical modeling of applications and operations with polynomials. This course cannot be used to satisfy degree requirements.

or

Algebra Basics
MATH - 023
Credits: 4
Catalog Year: 2017
This course is designed for those students who do not have the necessary background in basic algebra or are in need of a thorough review of basic algebra. Topics include: apply the properties of real numbers, use the order of operations for real numbers, solve linear equations and inequalities, solve application problems involving linear equations, graph linear equations and inequalities with the slope intercept form of an equation, determine equations of lines given specific information, solve systems of linear equations by means of graphing and simple substitution only, solve application problems involving systems of linear equations, perform operations with polynomials, division of algebraic expressions involving exponents should be limited to monomials, simplify algebraic expressions involving exponents. This course cannot be used to satisfy degree requirements.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I don't know which to go with
> 
> Algebra Basics
> MATH - 023
> ...


I think the Math 023 is the better way to go.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

You want to talk to the organizer/Buisiness agent listed at their web site(initials MR). He is far from being an A-hole, and I know him very well. Ask him all your questions, hopefully he has the time. At times they have a lot going on, and may spend most of the day on the road. 

Ten A apprentices is about right. A lot of guys get filtered in through the B program, now the CE/CW program. By the time they all meet up in third year there may be 20.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

cabletie said:


> You want to talk to the organizer/Buisiness agent listed at their web site(initials MR). He is far from being an A-hole, and I know him very well. Ask him all your questions, hopefully he has the time. At times they have a lot going on, and may spend most of the day on the road.
> 
> Ten A apprentices is about right. A lot of guys get filtered in through the B program, now the CE/CW program. By the time they all meet up in third year there may be 20.



I used the contact form to contact them like twice and they never even got back to me months later. 

On the website - http://www.ibew400.org/contact.aspx, I see no organizer or business agent contact information. 

I just called up the union and they gave me a guys number to call for questions. I tried to get a hold of him twice and it went to voicemail. 

I don't know what you mean in any sentence by "Ten A apprentices is about right. A lot of guys get filtered in through the B program, now the CE/CW program. By the time they all meet up in third year there may be 20."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I used the contact form to contact them like twice and they never even got back to me months later.
> 
> On the website - http://www.ibew400.org/contact.aspx, I see no organizer or business agent contact information.
> 
> ...


Mike Ricca is the guy he wants you to talk too. Just call and ask for him.

Good luck with that.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Your profile says you are working now in the field. Tell him that. Leave him a message if he's not there, ask him to give you a call when he has time and you have time time. His job is not just 7:00 to 3:30. 

They take in around ten "A" apprentices a year. Not all of them make it all five years. They take in guys with experience through another program. It leads to the A program after three years. So you do an extra year. Three years CE/CW school and then three years A school. The CE/CW program is filled with more transients. Maybe half never stick it out. Some never leave and stay CE. 

See whats right for you. Keep waiting to be in the top ten, or go a different route. The amount of guys they are taking in should have increased due to so many guy's retiring. Maybe they will have a bigger class for the next few years.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

cabletie said:


> Your profile says you are working now in the field. Tell him that. Leave him a message if he's not there, ask him to give you a call when he has time and you have time time. His job is not just 7:00 to 3:30.
> 
> They take in around ten "A" apprentices a year. Not all of them make it all five years. They take in guys with experience through another program. It leads to the A program after three years. So you do an extra year. Three years CE/CW school and then three years A school. The CE/CW program is filled with more transients. Maybe half never stick it out. Some never leave and stay CE.
> 
> See whats right for you. Keep waiting to be in the top ten, or go a different route. The amount of guys they are taking in should have increased due to so many guy's retiring. Maybe they will have a bigger class for the next few years.


I put that in my profile because that's the field the union puts you in. I actually work at a grocery store and have all my life, about 6 years. I know the union won't be impressed by that but at least it's better than 18yr olds who apply with no work history. It does show I can hold down a job.

These are my questions that I am curious about to see if I'll ever get through this. Otherwise, I won't waste my time and go a different route.

How many applicants in total do you take 10 from usually?
If I pass but don't make top 10 what happens? Like do I keep retaking until I'm in the top 10?
How many people do you take in the program from the 10 that get interviews?
Do you have a practice book or test I can buy?
When do you give the test after an application is submitted? I want to know how long I have to study up? 

Someone told me he got a letter after 2 weeks than the test date was a month but I want to see if the union is the same.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

cabletie said:


> Your profile says you are working now in the field. Tell him that. Leave him a message if he's not there, ask him to give you a call when he has time and you have time time. His job is not just 7:00 to 3:30.
> 
> They take in around ten "A" apprentices a year. Not all of them make it all five years. They take in guys with experience through another program. It leads to the A program after three years. So you do an extra year. Three years CE/CW school and then three years A school. The CE/CW program is filled with more transients. Maybe half never stick it out. Some never leave and stay CE.
> 
> See whats right for you. Keep waiting to be in the top ten, or go a different route. The amount of guys they are taking in should have increased due to so many guy's retiring. Maybe they will have a bigger class for the next few years.


I put that in my profile because that's the field the union puts you in. I actually work at a grocery store and have all my life, about 6 years. I know the union won't be impressed by that but at least it's better than 18yr olds who apply with no work history. It does show I can hold down a job.

These are my questions that I am curious about to see if I'll ever get through this. Otherwise, I won't waste my time and go a different route.

How many applicants in total do you take 10 from usually?
If I pass but don't make top 10 what happens? Like do I keep retaking until I'm in the top 10?
How many people do you take in the program from the 10 that get interviews?
Do you have a practice book or test I can buy?
When do you give the test after an application is submitted? I want to know how long I have to study up? 

Someone told me he got a letter after 2 weeks, then the test date was a month after but I want to see if my union is the same.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I put that in my profile because that's the field the union puts you in. I actually work at a grocery store and have all my life, about 6 years. I know the union won't be impressed by that but at least it's better than 18yr olds who apply with no work history. It does show I can hold down a job.
> 
> These are my questions that I am curious about to see if I'll ever get through this. Otherwise, I won't waste my time and go a different route.
> 
> ...



I would just hate to see you put all your effort into the one local when there are others around that you could get in easier.

No reason to blow off the trade over the one disappointing experience.

Get out there, take the algebra class and apply your butt off and get in.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I would just hate to see you put all your effort into the one local when there are others around that you could get in easier.
> 
> No reason to blow off the trade over the one disappointing experience.
> 
> Get out there, take the algebra class and apply your butt off and get in.


Well, my whole thing was I want to live at home with my parents in brick as long as I can. I want to save up loads of money for emergencies, a house, new car and to retire early. I also need to help out my parents my mom has lots of health issues and is racking up tons of expensive health bills. My dad is 63yrs old working 72 hours a week falling apart since he got laid off from a good manager position at staples. The way things are going we might have to move away from NJ though it's just too expensive here.

The only other trade I have an interest in is diesel mechanics but electrician field is much better besides the lay offs and job site commuting. There is the better pay, more job growth, more people in the field, useful skills to use at home, lots of related careers, 3 different fields, etc. 

I am directionally challenged when it comes to driving. Which worries me a little, driving job site to job site. Its probably due to me not paying enough attention to where I am going. I will have to rely on a gps. After a while, I get used to and learn my routes without the need for a gps. So I will be good driving to a shop every day.

The more time I spend commuting the less time I get to relax at home, go to the gym, could be putting in that time spent towards more hours making more money, be home with a future wife and kids, and help my mother and father out. The traffic on the garden state parkway can be brutal and in New Jersey in general. The last thing I want to do is show up late to work from traffic or taking the wrong turn.

However, I know what you are saying is a good idea. The more places I apply to the better my chances. Especially how some unions might be more forgiving than the top 10 and also not have as many applicants. I just think without moving to those union towns I don't want to do it at this time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> Well, my whole thing was I want to live at home with my parents in brick as long as I can. I want to save up loads of money for emergencies, a house, new car and to retire early. I also need to help out my parents my mom has lots of health issues and is racking up tons of expensive health bills. My dad is 63yrs old working 72 hours a week falling apart since he got laid off from a good manager position at staples. The way things are going we might have to move away from NJ though it's just too expensive here.
> 
> The only other trade I have an interest in is diesel mechanics but electrician field is much better besides the lay offs and job site commuting. There is the better pay, more job growth, more people in the field, useful skills to use at home, lots of related careers, 3 different fields, etc.
> 
> ...



Oh I know all about NJ, the taxes on my last house there were just under $12k a year back in 2009.

I lived in Tinton Falls and was in NYC almost daily and serviced accounts all over the state mainly the northern half for years. 

Driving is a part of the job, there is a reason you will make $100k+ with full benefits when you turn out as a journeyman.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I know all about NJ, the taxes on my last house there were just under $12k a year back in 2009.
> 
> I lived in Tinton Falls and was in NYC almost daily and serviced accounts all over the state mainly the northern half for years.
> 
> Driving is a part of the job, there is a reason you will make $100k+ with full benefits when you turn out as a journeyman.


I knew you lived in NJ based on the answers you've been giving me. I think it's awesome this forum is big and have people from NJ on here like you giving me advice. 

My grandparents lived in West Virginia people are so much more friendly there. We'd pass through Virginia on our way there. It's cheap that's why they moved there and has less traffic compared to NJ.

I don't care as much about the money as long as I'm not working my ass off and not making the money to show for it. I just want to be happy with my job, I'm fine with 50-60k a year. I just want to have a life outside of work which I like how electricians work 40 hours a week for IBEW 400. 

However making $100k+ a year would be nice to save lots, live off like $20-30k living at home and retire early.

The bad thing is I can't be on call for other electrical companies due to the medicine I take to fall asleep. That's why I like how IBEW 400 isn't on call. I can't wake up in the middle of my sleep or It will be like working while I'm drunk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I knew you lived in NJ based on the answers you've been giving me. I think it's awesome this forum is big and have people from NJ on here like you giving me advice.
> 
> My grandparents lived in West Virginia people are so much more friendly there. We'd pass through Virginia on our way there. It's cheap that's why they moved there and has less traffic compared to NJ.
> 
> ...


I hate to break this to you because you are misunderstanding something here.

The local isn't your employer. 

The local is a means of getting work and providing a collective bargaining agreement between the labor force and the signatory contractors.

The hours you work are dependent upon the contractor that employs you.

You could be with a company that has tons of overtime and if you turn it down all the time they may just lay you off.

If you end up in a service position OT and on call is normally on a rotating basis.

On a better note, if your parents may be considering a move you may think of Virginia west of DC and shoot for a job working in DC.

The wages there would be higher end of the scale.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hate to break this to you because you are misunderstanding something here.
> 
> The local isn't your employer.
> 
> ...


I misworded that, I know the local isn't my employer. But when I called the union they told me all their guys work 730am-330pm and aren't on call. The guy taking my application also told me you only work 730-330pm.

Are there lots of positions or companies where you aren't on call and don't have to put in OT?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I misworded that, I know the local isn't my employer. But when I called the union they told me all their guys work 730am-330pm and aren't on call. The guy taking my application also told me you only work 730-330pm.
> 
> Are there lots of positions or companies where you aren't on call and don't have to put in OT?


0730-1530 could be their normal working hours in their agreement.

They do however have some flexibility.

This isn't an office job.

Your hours will depend on the company you work for and the type of projects they have going on.

Construction projects are the best bet for typical hours as listed above.

Not to say a renovation of office space won't have to be done on second shift or a manufacturing facility won't want you to work long days during a shut down.

I can't think of any business that would guaranty you never have to work OT.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not sure why you heard those hours. Did they say an eight hour day, and it ends at 3:30? Job calls/dispatch also start at 7:00. So there is always someone in the hall before that. If I go there after work there is almost always an agent still there. Maybe they only want to answer calls after 7:30?

As an electrician work almost always starts at 7:00. Overtime would depend on the job/contractor. There may also be shift work. So you could be working nights. 

You could also try this type of work out by finding a job in the paper. There is no requirement to be in an apprenticeship program to got to work for an electrical contractor in NJ. With this economy if you wanted a job with an EC you could have one.


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

cabletie said:


> I am not sure why you heard those hours. Did they say an eight hour day, and it ends at 3:30? Job calls/dispatch also start at 7:00. So there is always someone in the hall before that. If I go there after work there is almost always an agent still there. Maybe they only want to answer calls after 7:30?
> 
> As an electrician work almost always starts at 7:00. Overtime would depend on the job/contractor. There may also be shift work. So you could be working nights.
> 
> You could also try this type of work out by finding a job in the paper. There is no requirement to be in an apprenticeship program to got to work for an electrical contractor in NJ. With this economy if you wanted a job with an EC you could have one.


I don't remember if they said an eight hour day, I don't think so. They just told me you work 7-3:30. I did a quick indeed.com search and a lot of the electrical apprentice jobs want experience.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I don't remember if they said an eight hour day, I don't think so. They just told me you work 7-3:30. I did a quick indeed.com search and a lot of the electrical apprentice jobs want experience.


Want and get are worlds apart.

Many guys with experience also have bad habits.

Having a steady work history is a good thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> I don't remember if they said an eight hour day, I don't think so. They just told me you work 7-3:30. I did a quick indeed.com search and a lot of the electrical apprentice jobs want experience.


 @5park

I think you should take a look at this thread to get an idea or the hours guys work:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f146/what-your-hours-days-you-work-217977/


----------



## 5park (Aug 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @5park
> 
> I think you should take a look at this thread to get an idea or the hours guys work:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f146/what-your-hours-days-you-work-217977/


Thanks, maybe this isn't for me. 

I don't mind working other shifts except for overnights as long as they are consistent. So I can keep my sleep schedule consistent. I'm actually not a morning person but I liked how I would get home at 3:30pm so I can schedule appointments and call businesses before they close at 5 pm. 

I guess I'll never have that dream 40 hour work week with no OT unless you want it and not on call in the trades. Depending on how physical the work is I wouldn't mind working 50 hours a week occasionally especially if I wasn't commuting far.

Sorry for sounding like a little whiny baby, I'm glad I came to these forums. 

I'm still going to study and take the test to see how I did and whats on it. I'm just going to look into being a diesel mechanic more. I might look into electrician if I don't like being a mechanic in the future.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

5park said:


> Thanks, maybe this isn't for me.
> 
> I don't mind working other shifts except for overnights as long as they are consistent. So I can keep my sleep schedule consistent. I'm actually not a morning person but I liked how I would get home at 3:30pm so I can schedule appointments and call businesses before they close at 5 pm.
> 
> ...



Best of luck in whatever way you go.


----------

